# SEAT Altea XL



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*- Broadens the SEAT portfolio in this segment
- Space and safety for the whole family
- Up to 635 litres of luggage space – the best boot size among its competitors*
SEAT is continuing to expand its range, this time with the launch of a new model that will round off the manufacturer's offer in the target segment: the SEAT Altea XL. It boasts the same sporting and innovative style first showcased by its smaller sibling, but is now geared towards families looking first and foremost for a spacious interior and high luggage capacity partnered by a class-beating standard of safety.

* Full Story *


----------



## jon_A41.8t (Sep 15, 2004)

Interior looks like a wonderful place to be, and thats where I would stay if I owned this car. The exterior is just bad.


----------



## sys3175 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: SEAT Altea XL ([email protected])*

Nice insides, but i'm glad these are not the guys designing the current generation of Vw's or Audis... god, what were they thinking with those headlights?!


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: SEAT Altea XL (sys3175)*

I think this looks absolutely great both inside and out. I considered buying the Mazda5 when I was shopping around, but something about it just didn't get me. Close, but no cigar. But this... well... it'd be parked in my driveway.
I think the exterior works better on this than some of the other smaller SEATs. Interesting, dramatic, but not strange lines. Will this be sold in Mexico?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: SEAT Altea XL (sirAQUAMAN64)*

I don't dislike it, I just question why SEAT need another 5-door model. 
Altea = 5-door
Altea XL = 5-door
Leon = 5-door
Toledo = 5-door
Ibiza = 5-door version, though at least other models available.
See the pattern? Their slogan is Auto Emocion, though it's hard to get really emotional about a hybrid. I wish they'd make a sportscar, or a coupe, or something.


----------



## FlyBy (May 27, 2004)

*Re: SEAT Altea XL (sys3175)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sys3175* »_Nice insides, but i'm glad these are not the guys designing the current generation of Vw's or Audis... god, what were they thinking with those headlights?!

Same here, and the lines on the outside just aren't doing it for me.


----------



## VW's to the 9th Power (Feb 17, 2001)

*Re: SEAT Altea XL ([email protected])*

When is VWOA going to wake up to the idea of importing SEAT into the US? It seems that SEAT has the best of both worlds, great mechanicals, compliments of VW, and serious styling on a level equal to Alfa Romero. They could start with one of the hot hatch backs in 2 and 4 door configurations. let's see, the dream team would be comprised of Polo = entry level, SEAT = sport models, VW = German mid-upper range. Price, Style, Autobahn The SEAT line could be the secret weapon against American/Japanese transplants.


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: SEAT Altea XL ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I don't dislike it, I just question why SEAT need another 5-door model. 

5 doors is what Europeans like the most! Really, SEAT appeals well for those that cannot afford a VW or AUDI in europe. It is VERY common for european households to have only one vehicle. This means that this one vehicle will be used for anything from family vacations to hauling cement bags and floor tiles for the home improvement projects to daily grocery shopping. 
In these cases you want to have a vehicle as versatile as possible regardless of its class. This is where SEAT sells well.
P.S.
... I am from Bulgaria if that makes any difference


_Modified by vasillalov at 5:10 PM 8-22-2006_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: SEAT Altea XL (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_
5 doors is what Europeans like the most! Really, SEAT appeals well for those that cannot afford a VW or AUDI in europe. It is VERY common for european households to have only one vehicle. This means that this one vehicle will be used for anything from family vacations to hauling cement bags and floor tiles for the home improvement projects to daily grocery shopping. 
In these cases you want to have a vehicle as versatile as possible regardless of its class. This is where SEAT sells well.
P.S.
... I am from Bulgaria if that makes any difference

_Modified by vasillalov at 5:10 PM 8-22-2006_

Don't get me wrong, I don't mind a 5-door, but when that's basically your entire model range (not counting Ibiza 3-door or Cordoba), it gets a little old.


----------



## Lackey (Mar 14, 2000)

*Re: SEAT Altea XL ([email protected])*

I see previous generation Cupras all the time, driven up from Mexico. They're great looking cars. The new Seats, though, they're god awful. Jesus, this brand's designs have gone downhill. They look like really poorly done Korean cars. And the fact there is so little real differentiation between so many of their models isn't helping either.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: SEAT Altea XL ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I don't dislike it, I just question why SEAT need another 5-door model. 
Altea = 5-door
Altea XL = 5-door
Leon = 5-door
Toledo = 5-door
Ibiza = 5-door version, though at least other models available.

I don't see a problem in this being a 5-door model, but in the fact that this is the third car they put out with the same front and body height. The only difference between Altea, Toledo and Altea XL are their rears.
What they're doing is probably very cost-efficient but I'd imagine there's too much overlapping. Who, for example, wants to buy a Toledo now. It's often considered ugly and it's (surely) got smaller trunk than the Altea XL now. And the trunk-wise the Altea isn't a real minivan compared to the XL, so I'd imagine people who want a minivan would go for the XL and people who want a sporty looking 5-dr. would go for the Leon.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

Nice Toyota D-pillar


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: SEAT Altea XL ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I don't dislike it, I just question why SEAT need another 5-door model. 
Altea = 5-door
Altea XL = 5-door
Leon = 5-door
Toledo = 5-door
Ibiza = 5-door version, though at least other models available.
See the pattern? Their slogan is Auto Emocion, though it's hard to get really emotional about a hybrid. I wish they'd make a sportscar, or a coupe, or something.


Might I direct everyone who agrees with George to this thread I started at http://www.carspyshots.net/zerothread?id=20729


----------



## JLT_GTI (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: SEAT Altea XL (phaeton)*

SEAT has now "rebelled" against VW, they want to make both a sport coupe ( SEAT Tango) and a saloon , the new Toledo was a big mistake even acording to SEAT.
About the 5 door issue.. there is rumors that SEAT wanted to make a 3 door Leon but VW banned it because VW thinks that a 3 door Leon would stole many sells from the Golf/A3.
There is rumors now of SEAT making a Leon CC :








And the possible new SEAT Tango:


----------

